

An app to store and spend pocket change.  - therealmessi

What are your thoughts on a mobile app to store and use all your spare change? Are there still enough cash transactions to render such an application useful? Could this potentially lead to an increase in cash transactions knowing you wouldn&#x27;t have to carry the coins around in your pocket?
======
karangoeluw
> mobile app to store and use all your spare change

How exactly? I don't carry around a lot of change, but I can see some people
use the app in some ways.

Sidenote: Here's a crazy idea I had a while ago. Allow users to take a photo
of the change they have, and the app automatically sums up the change. I
haven't done any research on this idea, so don't know if there's someone doing
it, or if it's even possible.

~~~
therealmessi
I'm still working on the how. Currently building out a solution I've come up
with.

I actually just watched a concept video for that very thing. I'll try to find
the link. It would seem like a much faster process to just count the change
yourself though, a lot less steps.

~~~
karangoeluw
Or you know, I could just snap a picture, and be done with it. Again,
optional, but would complement your app! Good luck.

